# Crested West of England Tumbler???



## Arramero Loft (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi All,

I know this is fault with West of Englands but I have no heart to cull. I will keep it as a pet since it was handfed. Anyway any ideas as to why this happened? I have 2 unrelated breeding pairs for WOEs and my pairs are housed in breeding cages no contact with other breeds.


----------



## JohnAPT (Jul 16, 2018)

Is this classed as a fault? It looks rather unique to me. I breed Australian Performing Tumblers. I don't like to cull either.


----------

